# Dandelion Root Tea?



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 14, 2008)

*Does any1 drink this tea? It's suppose to detox ur liver I guess. How exactly does it do that haha? like do you pee out all the bad stuff or what? I don't wanna get sick from it but it sounds like something I'd like to try.
*

-----------------------------------------------------
What will Organic Roasted Dandelion Root do for me?
Dandelion root tea has shown "choleretic" effects, which means that it can stimulate the liver to increase bile flow.*  Once bile is released by the liver, its two main functions are to carry away waste and to break down fats during digestion.

How do I know it works?
Dandelion's beneficial effects on liver and biliary tract function have been proven in pharmacological studies.

When should I use it?
Drink one cup prepared with one to two tea bags, three times daily for up to 4-6 weeks.

How does it taste?
A pleasant roasted taste, sweet and slightly bitter.


----------



## Kalico (Apr 15, 2008)

It's a diuretic, cleanses the blood, liver, etc.. The benefits of dandelion aren't so great when drinking the tea. You would have to drink a LOT of it to reap those benefits.


----------

